# How to record calls on an iPhone 4 or 4s?



## datingadviceand

Why the iPhone doesn't _have_ this useful feature? Is there any great _apps can do this?
_


----------



## Stephanie35

Good question. I've tried a lot of the call recording apps and most of them are bad. You have to put the phone on speaker, it has to call you, it's only for incoming calls, there's no way to turn off the beep, etc.

After all my searching I found RecordiaPro, it costs money but you can pretty much do whatever you want. Record outgoing, incoming, spoof caller ID. You can even record your house phone (if you still have one). Check them out http://www.RecordiaPro.com


----------



## lili5689

hm,yes I was look for that app one year ago,I have a iphone 4s last year.But I didn't find any excellent app for this......what a pity.


----------



## TelTechBokey

Hey everybody!

I too have an iPhone 4S, and to record my calls I use TapeACall (http://bit.ly/ZedFlg). No minutes or credits to buy, no limit on how many recordings can be made, nor is there a limit on the length of the recording(s)! Purchase the app once ($4.99 USD as of Feb. 2013) and you're ready to rock. Works on any phone/carrier that support three-way calling. Definitely the best. :up:


----------



## williambjacobs

Thanks! I also have been searching for such an app.


----------



## TelTechBokey

Great! Glad I could help!


----------

